# Steamed Flounder with Scallions (Chinese Style)



## TheNightCooker (Jul 30, 2009)

*Steamed Flounder with Scallions (Chinese Style) from Texas Fishing*


----------



## TheNightCooker (Jul 30, 2009)

Meat should be very soft and moist, if its dry.. you overcooked it.


----------



## Thaicooking (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you for your link ^^


----------

